# My rhode reds



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I have six chicks butt I'm not real sure on their genders.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We need clear pics of the combs / face . Saddle feather pics if they have grown any yet and how old are they.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> We need clear pics of the combs / face . Saddle feather pics if they have grown any yet and how old are they.


Okay ill try to upload some better pics later. This is the third week.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

If you aren't able to tell me from the pics, could you tell me the differences in pullets an cockerels . So I can figure it out?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've seen at least one pullet and one stag. The others are either to far away or to blurry. Hope that helps!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The best way to tell is by the feathers that come down the bottom of the neck and on to the back, if they are short feathers, then it is probably a pullet, but if the feathers are long, kinda drape off the lower part of the neck on to the back, then it is probably a roo. Roosters have longer feathers, and are prettier birds when they are grown, and you can see the start of that when they are young.

In two of your pictures, there is one bird, I believe it is the same one, that is looking directly to the front. He appears to be a roo, by the hackle (neck) feathers.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> The best way to tell is by the feathers that come down the bottom of the neck and on to the back, if they are short feathers, then it is probably a pullet, but if the feathers are long, kinda drape off the lower part of the neck on to the back, then it is probably a roo. Roosters have longer feathers, and are prettier birds when they are grown, and you can see the start of that when they are young.


Thank you!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Females tend to feather out a lot faster than makes. If you have a clear difference in tail feathers then it can be obvious who are the makes vs the females.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> Females tend to feather out a lot faster than makes. If you have a clear difference in tail feathers then it can be obvious who are the makes vs the females.


Four of them have a tented tail and one has a spread tail


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The ones with a longer tails are probably stags.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope not!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

See the two different tails? Give me opinion on which tail is male and which is female.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You can look also at the wings...the primary and secondary feathers on the wings of the pullets will be longer and more even than the cockerels at that age also..his will be a little more even across the tips and have less overall length at that age. 

The pullet tail will be held down and will taper, providing a small tent above the vent, while the cockerel will hold his aloft and it will be more even across the ends of the feathers, flatter in shape...less tent-like.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> You can look also at the wings...the primary and secondary feathers on the wings of the pullets will be longer and more even than the cockerels at that age also..his will be a little more even across the tips and have less overall length at that age.
> 
> The pullet tail will be held down and will taper, providing a small tent above the vent, while the cockerel will hold his aloft and it will be more even across the ends of the feathers, flatter in shape...less tent-like.


Like the last picture


----------

